# Critical Skills Visa Application from the US



## jhbgirl5 (Jun 14, 2016)

Morning All

My boyfriend is a US citizen and has gone through the rigorous process of compiling all the requirement for his CSV which is will be submitting in Chicago today.

Are there any members or experts who can shed some light on the processing time and the success or lack there of of the visa being issued within the US - specifically in Chicago? 

The website says 4 weeks and he has already booked and paid for his return flight.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

jhbgirl5 said:


> Morning All
> 
> My boyfriend is a US citizen and has gone through the rigorous process of compiling all the requirement for his CSV which is will be submitting in Chicago today.
> 
> ...


Not specific to Chicago, but generally the US is faster than 4 weeks. But it doesn't matter what anyone tells you, just hope that it will come out in time.


----------



## jhbgirl5 (Jun 14, 2016)

Thank you getting back to me LegalMan.

Out of interest do you perhaps know or could you advise how I could find out how many critical skills visa applications are processed in the US and what is the success rate?


----------



## jhbgirl5 (Jun 14, 2016)

LegalMan said:


> Not specific to Chicago, but generally the US is faster than 4 weeks. But it doesn't matter what anyone tells you, just hope that it will come out in time.



Hi LegalMan

On the 14th of June my boyfriend submitted his full information packet to the South Africa consulate in Chicago, Illinois. All the relevant sections were adhered to including the SAQA verification and the IBASA certification under the heading of Business Process Outsourcing (BPO) as a business analyst with six years’ proven work experience.

The application was rejected “based on the qualifications you provided do not fall in to the category of critical skills.” Understand our confusion at this time as IBASA certified him as a business analyst, stating that he meets the requirements for a critical skills visa.

As advised he has 10 days from the 28/06 to appeal the ruling - do you think we have a leg to stand on and should we retain the services of an attorney to appeal this finding?

Please could you assist?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

jhbgirl5 said:


> Hi LegalMan
> 
> On the 14th of June my boyfriend submitted his full information packet to the South Africa consulate in Chicago, Illinois. All the relevant sections were adhered to including the SAQA verification and the IBASA certification under the heading of Business Process Outsourcing (BPO) as a business analyst with six years’ proven work experience.
> 
> ...


You'd have to give more details and actually show the documentation involved. Probably yes.


----------

